# gauging interest only on these!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

OK so I have an opportunity to bring in some nice quality Blue Bolts and BKKs in May. I know this is not the sales thread, so I will just post the pic I have of the BBs and you can pm for more info. 










They will all be juveniles (so breeding will be a few months away) and of course with BBs the color doesn't always develop until later on (I have witnessed this with my own) and I cannot hand pick out what color anyone would get or sex them, but these are NICE ones 

I can also get 1 and 2 bar BKKs, Pandas too...not sure about WRs but can ask.

Anyone interested let me know by pm. thanks

PS. price will be better than anywhere else!


----------

